# Pool Alarm Recommendation



## DinoMomma2015 (Jun 6, 2017)

Does anyone have a good recommendation on a pool alarm? We have an inground pool and have baby proofed the back deck/slider/yard as much as we can (our windows and doors are all alarmed so that they chime when they are opened and the deck off our slider is fully fenced, gated and locked, and the backyard is also completely fenced, gated and locked) but my son is a climber so we wanted to take an extra precaution and alarm the pool as well. There are so many, and so many mixed reviews, so I figured I'd reach out for some personal recommendations.


----------

